# preventing oil canning



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

minicell or other closed cell foam. i am sure some of the paddling shops intown have some.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

What is oil canning?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Oil canning is when the bottom of your hull becomes wavey due to lots of wear and tear. 
best ways to prevent oilcanning
1. don't rock boof everysingle rock
2. don't leave your boat in the sun
3. don't leave your boat sitting flat on hull
4. stand boat vertically on end or on side
5. don't leave water in your boat
thats about all i can think of right now.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Or buy a Jackson. That fiberglass/plastic rod down the keel/spine of the boat significantly reduces the plastic from stretching.
I've got one of the First Funs ever made, boof every rock I see, and finally rubbed through the hull on CC last year. Still no oil-canning.

-d


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2004)

Have left my Bliss Stick strapped on my rack pipes and haven't had any sign of oil canning. Can't say that for the daggers I used to own. Ron.


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

On the Jackson's, nice theory. My superfun Oil canned within a month of purchase, no abuse or excuse.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

yo, Ben how are you man, here is a good resolve. use a square or rectangle of plastic under your seat, at least a foot or more past the front and back, you might have to contor the edges to flow with the bottom of your boat, the key is displacement of the weight over the floor. that should help out, you dont have to glue it down either.

peace
bob


----------

